# Female Retirees



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know that we sometimes have people looking for Retirees and one of our well-known, reputable breeders has 2 females that just became available. If you're looking for a retiree, please pm me and I will give you the info on the breeder.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For those that have asked -- the breeder isn't Bonnie.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Just sent you a message Lynn!


----------

